# Massively Creepy Audio - Zombietronix



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

*Put on your headphones first!*

The Othersiders from Zombietronix -

"Balanced": http://www.zombietronix.com/player.php?mid=2

"Subtle": http://www.zombietronix.com/player.php?mid=3

"Insane": http://www.zombietronix.com/player.php?mid=1

Imagine using this audio with a FM transmitter!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just placed an order for the 6 channel 3 CD set. 

Anyone else using or used this audio in there haunt?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

No but I would like too ..
that is some sweet sound!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow..that does sound good and creepy


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

18 months plus without one reply; now three in one evening
- great products and glad to see they're still open for business


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

That really sounds creepy! I like it


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've had my eye on that for over a year now. I don't even have a haunt but I feel like I should buy it now just so I have it just in case lol

I know several haunt CD makers have their own version of "spooky whispers" but this is so far beyond that with the directionality of it. Freakin geniuses, they are.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was bummed out last year. I found that site late one night while researching ideas, and I thought I had book marked it. A few days later I went to pull it back up and was unable to find it. 

Should have my copy by the first of next week. I'll post a short review/synopsis of the 6 channel setup.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds creepy on my computer speakers.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah this is so cool.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Finally got this (6 channel 3 cd set) setup in my garage maze. All I can say is that this is going to be awesome. The maze will only have led flicker candles for light with a little over 4 foot wide hallways. Not much to the maze, but with limited visibility and this playing should be a great psychological scare not to mention an actor or two roaming around.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you have a video camera with good sound? A slow walkthrough with sound would be awesome! Definitely let us know how this worked out on your guests... this system just seems like totally the next level in haunt sound.

Recently I was looking at the guy's website and realized that Zombietronix is local to me! The creator is in (I believe) St. Charles, which is basically the next-door/sister metro area to St. Louis. If I needed an order rush I wouldn't even have to wait for shipping I could probably swing by the guy's house or take him out to lunch LOL...

I guess now that the Transworld Haunt Show has moved to St. Louis it'll be a no-brainer that he'll be there.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't have a video camera much less one with good sound. Hmmm local TV station may be coming by to do a story maybe I could get them to do something on the professional level.


----------

